# Paph venustum red and yellow pouch



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

Are there any clues or differences on the leaves that one will be able to tell between the red and yellow pouch venustum?

Example.







VS






photos taken from yangji's website. Hope he doesnt mind.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't know. Never bloomed out a truly red pouched one


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Photoshop trickery?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

No. I don't think so.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24253&highlight=Venustum


----------



## Stone (Mar 26, 2012)

I have noticed that some venustum leaves are glossy while others (most) are not, whatever that means.
The second pic specimen is extraordinary!


----------



## Marc (Mar 26, 2012)

I can only hope that these red pouched venustums will be available in Europe somewere in the future.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

I am not sure but I think its called var. bhutanensis. I haven't seen a nursery offered the particular variety. They do however use the clonal name 'RED' etc.


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 26, 2012)

The leaves on venustum are quite varied even among populations of similar varieties in the wild. I haven't seen any connection between leaves and flower colors for this species.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2012)

Stone said:


> I have noticed that some venustum leaves are glossy while others (most) are not, whatever that means.
> The second pic specimen is extraordinary!



Mat or flat finish in paint terms. I know what you mean Mike, but I've never seen a truly glossy leaved venustum. Intriguing.


----------



## Stone (Mar 26, 2012)

Rick said:


> Mat or flat finish in paint terms. I know what you mean Mike, but I've never seen a truly glossy leaved venustum. Intriguing.



No, not many, but here's one. Or has he waxed the leaves???
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23848&highlight=venustum


----------



## Stone (Mar 28, 2012)

and here
http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...6-paphiopedilum-venustum-f-measuresianum.html
Are you allowed to cut/paste from other sites?
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=p...tbnw=197&start=51&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:51


----------

